# Wii #0611 - The House of The Dead 2 and 3 Returns (USA)



## T-hug (Mar 15, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0725^^


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

sweet, about time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now i wait


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope it works on PAL I bought two Perfect Shots for this (And RE:UC and Ghost Squad).


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow this game looks like a rip off of resident evil. I just saw a trailer for this game, and it looks like it sucks.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Wow this game looks like a rip off of resident evil. I just saw a trailer for this game, and it looks like it sucks.



erm, the house of the dead series came out BEFORE resident evil ever existed. (the saturn and arcades)


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 15, 2008)

darkpaladinmfc said:
			
		

> Hope it works on PAL I bought two Perfect Shots for this (And RE:UC and Ghost Squad).



Hi Buddy. Did you import your perfect shot's. I have been looking for one for ages but cant find any in the Uk.


----------



## armand66 (Mar 15, 2008)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Wow this game looks like a rip off of resident evil. I just saw a trailer for this game, and it looks like it sucks.



Lol, showing your age, guessing your a young kid, or teenager. 


There is 4 house of the dead games, and a few crappy movies based on the series. It's one of THE best arcade lightgun series in existence and absolutely kills the average at best RE UC.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

armand66 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you said it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never knew there was movies though.


----------



## Xcist (Mar 15, 2008)

freakin finally! =)


----------



## Nio (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it any good? (I mean better then RE:C, which i think sucked) ...

When will it be out for PAL?


----------



## thegame16 (Mar 15, 2008)

dam just downloaded the Jap version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and House of the Dead is one of the best Lightgun series ever loved them in the arcade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still have HotD 2 on the dreamcast ;D


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 15, 2008)

does this work with 2 zappers? thanks


----------



## Xcist (Mar 15, 2008)

http://wii.ign.com/articles/858/858728p1.html

IGN gave it 6/10, but READ THE REVIEW. It explains why. 

It's not 6 because it's a crappy game, but rather it doesn't offer much new. Regardless, HotD is clearly one the best light games ever made, and its the best IR game on the Wii to date!


----------



## scrub6969 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> does this work with 2 zappers? thanks


Yeah it will, but wouldn't it be hard to hold 2 zappers? You really want these instead
http://www.amazon.com/Nyko-87030-Wii-Perfe...0928&sr=8-1
much better. I have 2 and they are sweet


----------



## sekhu (Mar 15, 2008)

can anyone confirm whether it works on pal, I know Ghost Squad did so I expect this too, just need confirmation before I grab it


----------



## Smack (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone Scrubbed this release yet?  I would imagine it would compress well.

triassic911's remarks put a smile on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or do they make me feel old?  Little of both I guess.


----------



## thegame16 (Mar 15, 2008)

scrubbed was the Japanese version around 3.5 gigabyte
and it will work on Pal (thx @freeloader Team)


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Mar 15, 2008)

The other (jap) release already worked on PAL (just played it for 2 hours) and this is a SEGA game so this version will work on PAL too.

Don't ask any more shit, here are some facts:
- language for HotD2 is ENGLISH
- languages for HotD3 are ENGLISH, GERMAN, FRENCH (haven't tried SPANISH and ITALIAN yet)
- both work with two guns/zappers


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 15, 2008)

filename anyone ?


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've never followed these types of games anyways lol.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 15, 2008)

thegame16 said:
			
		

> I still have HotD 2 on the dreamcast ;D
> 
> same here with included light gun too
> 
> ...



not sure how sega are with europe release dates i would estimate around a month or so, as for comparison house of the dead beats res evil UC by miles, house of the dead was originally a arcade shooter, res evil UC is a game that was designed for consoles, also the res evil series is better at survival horror genre than than light gun games in my opinion.

i tried UC and i didn't like it much.


----------



## Smack (Mar 15, 2008)

thegame16 said:
			
		

> scrubbed was the Japanese version around 3.5 gigabyte
> and it will work on Pal (thx @freeloader Team)


Thanks, yeah I just found that torrent myself.  Kinda shocked that this game is taking up that much space on the disc given that Ghost Squad was so small, but apples are apples and oranges are oranges.

I still find it humorous that this series was turned into a very successful typing tool.  My buddy used to play it all the time, not sure if to improve his typing or just to kill zombies.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Typing_of_the_Dead


----------



## Smack (Mar 15, 2008)

DiNo29 said:
			
		

> filename anyone ?


p-hotd2a3


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 15, 2008)

scrub6969 said:
			
		

> Sick Wario said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im wondering about 2 player co op


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Mar 15, 2008)

grant666uk said:
			
		

> darkpaladinmfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I imported them from ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> From IGN:
> We'd suggest grabbing a friend for these two classic arcade experiences, but with the ease of the Wii remotes it's also extremely rewarding to grab one controller in each hand, and dual-wield like you always dreamed of doing in arcades. It was never worth the extra token back then, but that's the beauty of owning these suckers.



I think my head just made ding!


----------



## scrub6969 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> scrub6969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course man, thats what this game is all about!


----------



## Xcist (Mar 15, 2008)

scrub6969 said:
			
		

> Sick Wario said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any idea where to get these in Canada?!

Stupid amazon won't ship to Canada.. =(


----------



## cyr0x (Mar 15, 2008)

darkpaladinmfc said:
			
		

> Hope it works on PAL


Trying to be funny?


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-11f-49-en-70-2hif.html

Don't know if Play-Asia ships to Canada.
I just google'd: The House of The Dead 2 and 3 Returns Canada .


----------



## B1nk (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like a fun game.

It will be released in Europe around 28 march.

according to  Gamefaqs


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 16, 2008)

B1nk said:
			
		

> Looks like a fun game.
> 
> It will be released in Europe around 28 march.
> 
> according to  Gamefaqs



11 days ain't bad i thought it would be a while before it's released in europe.


----------



## scrub6969 (Mar 16, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> scrub6969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Call your local EB games, that is were I found mine.


----------



## Dean333 (Mar 16, 2008)

any luck finding this?


----------



## martin88 (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder how it plays? Wii remote isn't exactly like a lightgun, as you have to see the crosshair on screen to shoot.


----------



## Xcist (Mar 16, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> I wonder how it plays? Wii remote isn't exactly like a lightgun, as you have to see the crosshair on screen to shoot.



If i remember correctly, you can turn on a crosshair. =) (someone correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## lucifer69 (Mar 16, 2008)

download the scrubbed Jap release unless you want to waste your bandwidth.. The game is entirely in eglish you won't even notice the difference


----------



## Dean333 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thought it was dubbed in Japanese, Thanx


----------



## jergens (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com has many different Wii light guns, I got a Pega one from them and I love it. Dirt cheap chinese manufacturing and free international shipping


----------



## shane1972 (Mar 16, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> scrub6969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

Get em from eb games in the usa.
They might not have them in stock but you can pre order ans they will ship when in.
I had them send me 4 to Australia and i tell ya they are gr8888888888888.

Cheers


----------



## SkH (Mar 16, 2008)

Anybody know the European Release Date for this game?

EDIT: Sorry, misviewed the other page of this thread!


----------



## Chinman (Mar 16, 2008)

Fao dean333: i played jap version for 5 minutes, text and audio are all in english


----------



## soliunasm (Mar 16, 2008)

armand66 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kidding me? The movies were awesome. But the one with the guy fucking a zombie...dead corpse thing was way weird.

Also, I used to spend over 15$ at my Hollywood Park playing House of the Dead 2.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 16, 2008)

it's up on usenet 100% complete


----------



## ooh44 (Mar 16, 2008)

The_House_of_The_Dead_2_And_3_Returns_PROPER_READNFO_USA_WII-GAME0VER
[Again]

It has a scrubbed release. :S

nfo

```
to PROMiNENT:

ÂÂWe won't return to ngc scene,it was alredy over.we are on the way to real wii scene.

ÂÂ"its already been proven garbage modification can cause game to not work."

ÂÂdid you really test them and how?why do they work fine for us?are your modchips too
crappy or your wii was made on mars?

to nukers:

ÂÂif you think this one should be nuked as well,just go ahead,so is this one:
The_House_of_The_Dead_2_And_3_Return_JPN_WII-DMZ,it was also scrubbed.

ÂÂwe do this in order to encourage all wii groups to scrub wii isoes,it will be good for
others,and also yourselves.
```


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 16, 2008)

why are the scene releases scrubbing the isos? it would only take 1 firmware update for nintendo to remove this ability and the isos would be come useless, they need to keep the iso's clean.


----------



## Barta (Mar 16, 2008)

Is the whole 'Does it work on PAL' issue a non issue now that we have Datel's Freeloader?


----------



## ganons (Mar 16, 2008)

jergens said:
			
		

> http://www.dealextreme.com has many different Wii light guns, I got a Pega one from them and I love it. Dirt cheap chinese manufacturing and free international shipping



I wanted to get that but does the trigger actually work?


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> why are the scene releases scrubbing the isos? it would only take 1 firmware update for nintendo to remove this ability and the isos would be come useless, they need to keep the iso's clean.



Great damn point.  I hope this shit gets nuked.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 16, 2008)

BigNastyCurve said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they can leave the iso open for the small few people who wish to have scrubbed isos but for the majority of people they will want clean isos


----------



## kedest (Mar 16, 2008)

Trucha signed discs can be blocked easily, but I thought these scrubbed discs are undetectable


----------



## KTroopA (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry for dumb question - but what exactly does scrubbing am iso do? i read it reduces the file size whihc is good right, or does it remove anything. what have i missed here


----------



## iag25 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone tested this with wiikey on a 3.2U ?


----------



## JPH (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, this is actually a nuke - but I guess I'll just change it to an XXXX release, since it's scrubbed and considered a nuke...


----------



## Hooya (Mar 16, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> sorry for dumb question - but what exactly does scrubbing am iso do? i read it reduces the file size whihc is good right, or does it remove anything. what have i missed here
> 
> It removes "garbage" data so the iso can be compressed to a smaller size.  When you uncompress it it'll be the normal size, but the original contents of the disk will have been slightly altered.  Right now we can use those slightly altered disks, but Nintendo can release a firmware update that prevents those from booting as right now we are exploiting a firmware bug to use scrubbed ISOs.
> 
> QUOTE(iag25 @ Mar 16 2008, 10:02 AM) Anyone tested this with wiikey on a 3.2U ?








 It's a USA release, why wouldn't it?


----------



## sekhu (Mar 16, 2008)

this release of HOTD isn't nuked though is it? Prominent is untouched release AFAIK it's a 4.13 GB download

Also, the NFO file is incorrect it should be

CODETitle: House of the Dead 2 and 3 Returns
Date: 03/15/08
System: WII
Region: NTSC
Filename: p-hotd2a3.*
#Disks: x50 


HORDES OF ZOMBIES UNLEASHED ON THE WII! Two grisly titles from the 
popular THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD series are being compiled into one 
action-packed horror shooter for the Wii. Both THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD 
2 and 3 will feature the original arcade experience, complete with 
branching storylines, over six ghoul-filled game modes and bonus content. 
Re-live your glory days in the arcades and mow down packs of clawing, 
biting undead with the new rapid-fire Wii Zapper!


ÂÂÂÂ* Experience the popular arcade shooting action at home. Blast the undead 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂwith the quick trigger action of the Wii Zapper™.
ÂÂÂÂ* Co-op gameplay. Grab a friend and destroy the undead together including 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂArcade mode and Time Attack mode.
ÂÂÂÂ* Gory arcade graphics. THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD 2 & 3 RETURN retains the rich 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂarcade graphics you love.



Dumper's Rant:

Yeah, looks like we're getting back into the game again. This is a big fuck you
for all of you who think we are bloody machines that work around the clock day in
and day out.ÂÂSome of us have lives you know...You kids just started...We're fucking
institutions.ÂÂMost of us have been doing this when you were in AOL chat rooms doign
macros when it was 4.95 an hour.ÂÂSome of us have families...divorces..marriages...kids
or busy with school...med school and grad school applications and work.ÂÂIt's a fucking
recession people grow the fuck up.ÂÂWe here to stay bitches even if we are forced to 
take breaks cause real life is a callin!ÂÂSo see this? 8==========> SUCK IT, BITCH!

GAME0VER, please dont turn this is into the NGC scene again. its already been proven
garbage modification can cause game to not work.


----------



## KTroopA (Mar 16, 2008)

Hooya said:
			
		

> KTroopA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah cheers dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 played it now and its ok. kinda like i remember in the arcades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only think i prefer the crosshair off like in ghost squad. makes it feel more of a skillful game


----------



## e3m88 (Mar 16, 2008)

this release is not nuked!

the nuked release is: The_House_of_The_Dead_2_And_3_Returns_PROPER_READNFO_USA_WII-GAME0VER
(invalid.proper_not.needed_hacked_scrubbed.release)


----------



## lml83 (Mar 16, 2008)

this works on pal wii right?


----------



## thebawp (Mar 16, 2008)

Works on PAL Wii fine, no need to patch or do anything - my wii (3.2e) has wiikey (1.9g) with the region override on though.


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive been playing this and love it. Was excited when the Japanese one came out and before i had the chance to burn it, noticed the USA one out finally too.

Anyway, i never got the chance to fully appreciate these games and only randomly played them in arcades.

With regards to graphics, i feel 2 is great and 3 is much better, but both are good enough for me, no complaints.

They are both action packed, enemies coming from all over the place and i like how you can rescue people for extra lives, etc.

The gun noises coming from the wiimote add more realism im sure previous ports didnt have.

You can change the blood from Green to Red and change the crosshairs to a few different types and because i play this with a gun adaptor, i disable the crosshair, like true arcade style and its just excellent.

Im loving the Gun games on the Wii and the fact that anyone can play them without the need to buy guns, the most if you want is a £9 Gun adaptor to plug the wiimote into.

Its getting a bit lame around here, some users are saying stuff about releases without even trying them, like "blood is green" etc.

As someone said in the Japanese forum, Please Sega, more Gun games like this. Loving them!

Hopefully Namco get jealous and release their line of games too. 

Totally fun!


----------



## Deaths_Advocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats the official reason for this nuke? this release does not seem scrubbed. Does it not work for some weird reason??


----------



## sekhu (Mar 17, 2008)

Deaths_Advocate said:
			
		

> Whats the official reason for this nuke? this release does not seem scrubbed. Does it not work for some weird reason??



As alreadty stated, the prominent release (this one) is NOT nuked, there's a scrubbed release out by another group that claims to be a proper (when it isn't, as it's scrubbed). So this release should not be XXXX and in addition the nfo is the wrong one for this release, the one I copypasta is the correct nfo


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 17, 2008)

I made a DVD Cover with the best stuff i could find, its not the best, but Sega Site has absolutely zero artwork. Im sure some people would use this until a better one comes along or someone scans the original!

Anyone got a Sega Superstar Tennis One?

Thanks







Link: HERE


----------



## berlinka (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, so I played it for five minutes and I completely HATE it. Don't ask me why, I just found this game SHITER THAN SHITE!!!!!!

When you have played RE4, RE:Unbrella Chronicles and Ghost Squad this is just a sad dated piece of crap!


----------



## matriculated (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey so how does this work with the Wiimotes? Do you calibrate it so that you actually have to aim at the screen?

OT: Anyone remember Typing of the Dead? I loved how the game was exactly the same but the player characters had keyboards (and I think Dreamcasts) strapped to their chests.


----------



## ben_r_ (Mar 17, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Okay, so I played it for five minutes and I completely HATE it. Don't ask me why, I just found this game SHITER THAN SHITE!!!!!!
> 
> When you have played RE4, RE:Unbrella Chronicles and Ghost Squad this is just a sad dated piece of crap!


Wow, I thought all those games kinda sucked...

I really like this HotD, but I have one of those Nyko guns and really dont like it. The trigger makes my finger tired after only a few minutes of play.


----------



## Rammoth (Mar 18, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Okay, so I played it for five minutes and I completely HATE it. Don't ask me why, I just found this game SHITER THAN SHITE!!!!!!
> 
> When you have played RE4, RE:Unbrella Chronicles and Ghost Squad this is just a sad dated piece of crap!



It can't be compared with RE4. 
RE:UB and GS can however, and I don't think any of those 2 games can compete with this classic. Except that their graphics are better, but I go for gameplay. Why else would I want a wii.


----------



## mooyah (Mar 18, 2008)

ben_r_ said:
			
		

> I really like this HotD, but I have one of those Nyko guns and really dont like it. The trigger makes my finger tired after only a few minutes of play.



I think that's always been the case with lightgun games. Probably why they're so short. If you really want to tire yourself out though, play Oneechanbara with the dual swords out. It requires constant waving of both nunchuk and Wiimote to kill bajillions of zombies.


----------



## Harry Potthead (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like the game. Played it in the arcades, Part 2 on DC and Part 3 on XBOX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a nice and short game after a hard working day


----------



## skroooagh (Mar 18, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> OT: Anyone remember Typing of the Dead? I loved how the game was exactly the same but the player characters had keyboards (and I think Dreamcasts) strapped to their chests.



There's a version of that coming out for DS in Japan called "English Of The Dead", where zombies yell at you in English and you have to translate what they say by writing it on the touch screen in Japanese (or vice versa, don't remember). Looks awesome.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 18, 2008)

Already played them on the Dreamcast and XBox, so I don't really need this...but I might still get this only to see how well it does with the IR calibration (I even downloaded Ghost Squad only for that reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

It's about time Wii games offer a calibration, it should have been available in the Wii options menu right from the beginning...
The lack of a calibration feature was pretty much the first thing I noticed when I browsed the Wii menus for the first time...


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 18, 2008)

It has Calibration and you can turn off the Crosshairs.... so its just like the arcade.


----------



## NeverX (Mar 18, 2008)

Video review for anyone interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voumfpG399Q


----------



## klajess (Mar 20, 2008)

this night i dreamed i was join the us army,
i was in war, im wondering why i dream such a thing, i think i play tomouch war games outhere on wii .BIG LOL... 
what kind of game ist it? a shooter?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2008)

klajess said:
			
		

> this night i dreamed i was join the us army,
> i was in war, im wondering why i dream such a thing, i think i play tomouch war games outhere on wii .BIG LOL...
> what kind of game ist it? a shooter?


wow two minutes just before this post you made this one 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=791...t&p=1041801
if you really think sharing your dreams are so important maybe you could try a therapy...

On topic, does anyone feel the controls less responsive than the arcades ?


----------



## Daileon (Apr 5, 2008)

This release is not nuked, right? Nobody will fix the list? I've reported (according to the instructions on the release list) and so, but don't know if it will cause any effect...

=)


----------

